# Any male canines for rp?



## Aria Retrowave (Sep 18, 2019)

I'm looking for a male to roleplay with. Preferably canine and preferably someone whose literate or semi literate. Please no one liners
Happy to play NSFW and via discord.


----------



## ZELPHINA (Sep 18, 2019)

I know you're looking for canines, but I have a Tigon, that I'm dieing to use. A tigon is a lion / tiger mix. If you don't want to RP with him then I totally understand. However, just so you know I do do 5 to 25 lines per post, and am literate as I am an English major.Wink.Wink.


----------



## Aria Retrowave (Sep 18, 2019)

Hmm, maybe! Size difference may be an issue, Aria is only a tiny bull terrier! 
Best way to discuss this?


----------



## ZELPHINA (Sep 18, 2019)

Oh! Yeah, definitely a problem there... unless we do the protection angle.  So, imagine this: My characters out and about in the city, let's say, and my character runs across your character getting bullied or cornered somehow. My character steps in for the rescue. Somewhere along the line they become friends and go from there. If you don't like that idea, then we could do something more like somehow my character ends up getting shrunk, and ends up about your character's size. I don't know those are just some of the ideas I could think of.


----------



## Aria Retrowave (Sep 18, 2019)

Sounds great. I love your first idea! Discord/email?


----------



## ZELPHINA (Sep 18, 2019)

I don't do discord, but we could certainly try emails. I'll PM you with my email.


----------



## Aria Retrowave (Sep 19, 2019)

.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 19, 2019)

Aria Retrowave said:


> I'm looking for a male to roleplay with. Preferably canine and preferably someone whose literate or semi literate. Please no one liners


I'm a male canine. Well, sort of. Do foxes count enough?


----------



## Aria Retrowave (Sep 19, 2019)

Sure! I mean, foxes are vulpine not canine but I'll still accept it.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 19, 2019)

Aria Retrowave said:


> Sure! I mean, foxes are vulpine not canine but I'll still accept it.


Yay! Foxy! ^W^


----------



## Aria Retrowave (Sep 19, 2019)

FOXY


----------



## Aria Retrowave (Sep 20, 2019)

.


----------



## Atreyu Dreadfang (Sep 25, 2019)

Wanna rp on. Discord with my wolf dragon mix fursona?


----------



## Flame ZaFoxy (Sep 25, 2019)

Still open for rps? I can play with my main sona Axel Redtail and I do have a canine character that we could experiment with if you're interested.

Would you prefer I send you my discord over the forum or in dms?


----------



## 00099988drak (Oct 5, 2019)

I'm up for one


----------



## BBthewolf (Oct 14, 2019)

I RP 2 feral wolves a male and a female, Send me a message on Discord for more info my discord name is Hershey1975#6356 Just let me know it's you thanks


----------



## Mysticstar Moonrise (Oct 14, 2019)

i see your looking for canines but im a UniCat, i do love to rp (NSFW is fine and i live it) but i am male and i like to rp in 3-5 sentences and sometimes more but my discord tends not to accept friend requests


----------

